# Stackpod... what do you think?



## Carson (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.speedstacks.com/store/us/stackpod.php

These could be a nice cost-effective alternative for smaller competitions where spectators won't be very far away from the competitors.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 10, 2008)

nice cheap and small. Just what we need for on the go cubers


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 10, 2008)

nice,but the legs are gay


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Aug 10, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> nice,but the legs are gay



I like them, can the legs be detached? If so that would be nice, even better if they are compatible with digital cameras.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 10, 2008)

are they WCA legal?


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 10, 2008)

If only their was an Australian site. The NZ one cost $36.00, what a rip off.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 10, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> are they WCA legal?



WCA has no regulations on displays, just on the actual timers


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 10, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> are they WCA legal?



Nothing against using them. You can even not use displays like all the Chinese comps. >_>

They're very much inadequete for competitions since you can't see them from more than practically 5 feet away.


----------



## Rawn (Aug 10, 2008)

It says you can see the LCD from 20 feet away.

I wish I could get a stackmat in Australia....


----------



## Ton (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice for demo's.. or at home for Youtube ....


----------



## Rama (Aug 10, 2008)

I love the Stackpod now already, it's small (so it won't take alot of space in your room), but it's still clear to see, it runs on AAA battery's, so it's very cheap compared to battery-devouring big boy. 

Stackpod... I love it.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 10, 2008)

Now I don't have to buy a tournament display for college! I just wished the display for the stackpod was red just like the tournament display.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 10, 2008)

i was thinking of asking my parents if i could get this, should i??

if anyone has one that has an opinion, tell me please!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> i was thinking of asking my parents if i could get this, should i??
> 
> if anyone has one that has an opinion, tell me please!



YES ASK AWAY! or steal your parents credit card and do what you want


----------



## RubixCubix (Aug 11, 2008)

I just ordered it.

Looks great!


----------



## Lofty (Aug 11, 2008)

I want one of these now! 
Cheap yet looks good for youtube videos and setting up if I want to do any solves around my university campus to advertise the cubing club we are trying to start.


----------



## Carson (Aug 11, 2008)

Did anyone watch the little ad video on the stackpod page? It does "the sprinkler"


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2008)

Good for at-home use (especially making videos), and maybe small informal cube gatherings. I think they might be too small for tournaments though.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 11, 2008)

shelley said:


> I think they might be too small for tournaments though.



However, it would still be better than nothing...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 11, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > I think they might be too small for tournaments though.
> ...


Side events?

These could be a lot nicer than trying to fit a laptop screen into a vid. Also, I haven't seen my Stackmat since Nationals...


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 12, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Also, I haven't seen my Stackmat since Nationals...


A few were found. You should check the US Open and Nationals thread. If you are Audabon I have yours.


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2008)

Cute .....


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 15, 2008)

Check it out, $45 on cube4you.

C4U are so expensive with their timer-related stuff  My timer cost me $50...


----------



## Pedro (Aug 15, 2008)

Carson said:


> Did anyone watch the little ad video on the stackpod page? It does "the sprinkler"



I tried, but it won't work...when I click the "button", it disappears and nothing happens...


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 15, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone watch the little ad video on the stackpod page? It does "the sprinkler"
> ...


Same here. Maybe it's because of my browser? I used Firefox 3.

I used Internet Explorer 7, and it worked. The video is freaky.


----------

